# corn and corn products - how does it affect you?



## rlpd (Dec 13, 2001)

Just wondered how corn or corn products affect people with C. My daughter had some totilla corn chips yesterday and they did kinda of stop her up I think because she did miss one day having a BM and then went the next day. THis was after going consistently every day for a week and a half. How does is affect everyone.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

does your daughter have problems with constipation in the first place? i don't think they affect me but i don't really eat corn much. i did have some today for our x-mas dinner so i'll type back later


----------



## rlpd (Dec 13, 2001)

She had been going every day with the miralax but after that one day and the corn chips (I think) she missed a day.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Corn is evil. Popcorn is as well. Lots of gas and terrible C for me. I eat corn maybe once or twice a year when I'm feeling daring and foolish.P.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Corn has a high level of salicylites (sp??) - a naturally occuring chemical which can cause a reaction if the person is intolerant. If your daughter is intolerant of salicylates, she may experience this problem with other fruits and vegetables. It may be worth investigating possible allergies and intolerances if this is the case. Good luck!!!


----------



## page4of5 (Aug 19, 2001)

There's no way I can tolerate whole corn or creamed corn, but I do okay with corn chips (tostitos). I think it has to do with the difficulty in digesting the outside of the kernel. I didn't have the courage to even try them until I read "Eating for IBS" which gave me some good diet ideas. My diet was getting awfully limited. . .


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Gee, I find corn kernals (canned) helps me go; however, it comes out the way it went in, sorry to be vulgar.


----------



## corngirl (Jan 17, 2002)

i love corn...







i couldn't live without it!it has fiber and is in general a good staple. but you never know what one might be sensitive to. i don't think that corn helps with the C or makes it worse for me.good luck,cg


----------

